# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  حسام فهمى طالب مصرى يتسلم راية توماس أديسون

## hazem mohamed

المصريون دائما فى المقدمة
حسام فهمى طالب مصرى يتسلم راية توماس أديسون لتنظيم يوم IEEE
منذ ما يقارب 128 عاما من الآن وبالتحديد فى 2 أكتوبر 1884 كان يجتمع توماس أديسون مع مهندسين الكهرباء فى الولايات المتحدة لإنشاء كيان يسمى IEEE يجمع هؤلاء المهندسين، تحول الآن إلى الداعم الأكبر للتكنولوجيا فى العالم، والواضع لمواصفات أى جهاز يعمل بالكهرباء على الكرة الأرضية وخلال كل هذه السنوات أصبح يوم 2 أكتوبر هو الاحتفال العالمى بإنشاء هذه المنظمة غير الهادفة للربح.

بينما تحاول مصر وضع مكان لنفسها ولو فى نهاية خريطة التكنولوجيا وتطويرها كان الشباب يعملون فى اتجاه آخر، معتلين قمة الجوائز فى هذا المجال وحاصدين بفروعهم المصرية المسابقات العالمية للمؤسسة الكبيرة متفوقين على آلاف الفروع الطلابية للمؤسسة فى 160 دولة، ليأتى الآن وبعد 128 عاما شاب مصرى يقود المؤسسة فى هذا اليوم، ويصبح هو رائد تنظيم اليوم على مستوى العالم أو كما يطلق عليه " Global IEEE Day Team Lead".

بعيدا عن الأضواء قرر أن يعمل حسام فهمى - الذى يستعد هذا العام للتخرج من هندسة الإلكترونيات بجامعة القاهرة- منذ أن انضم إلى فرع IEEE بجامعة القاهرة أن يحمل شعار "أنا مصرى" فى قلبه ويحمل سيف التقنية الحديثة ودرع من الإصرار وعدم النظر إلى الإحباطات والتجاهل الدائم على أرض المحروسة لعالم التكنولوجيا فى يديه ويبدأ مع زملائه إعلان عودة فرع جامعة القاهرة بكل قوة إلى الساحة العالمية.

كنا وقتها نشارك فى المسابقات لإثبات عودتنا فقط ووجدنا أنفسنا نحصد الجوائز العالمية الواحدة تلو الأخرى" يقول حسام على أول مسابقة قاموا بإطلاقها بعد محاولات إعادة نشاط فرعهم، حيث دخلوا المسابقة على مستوى منطقتنا التى تجمع أوروبا وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط ليحصدوا المركز الثانى ويتأهلوا للمنافسة على المستوى العالمى ويحصدون المركز الثالث ويحكى حسام "قمنا بتكثيف مجهوداتنا وحصدنا المركز الأول عام 2010 على مستوى المنطقة ثم على مستوى العالم".

IEEE الآن إلى جانب نشاطها الرقابى ووضع معايير الأجهزة الكهربائية والتكنولوجية تعمل على شاكلة الجمعيات الخيرية ولكن فى المجال التكنولوجيا، حيث يتجمع فيها الطلاب فى فرق طلابية على مستوى الجامعات من كل دول العالم لدعم التكنولوجيا فى بلادهم ويقترب عدد أعضائها الآن من النصف مليون حول العالم، كان المصريون فيهم بين الثلاثة الأفضل هذا العام ليستقبلوا رسالة رئيسة لجنة خريجى العقد الأخير فى IEEE العالمية إيفا لانج، حيث قالت لهم: "محكمونا أعجبوا وكانوا منبهرين بمجموعة الأنشطة التى قمتم بتنفيذها، وعلى الرغم من المنافسة الشرسة، إلى أنه تم اختياركم كأحد ثلاثة فائزين بجائزة عام 2012".

حسام الطالب المصرى الذى يسمع عنه الجميع الآن للمرة الأولى سيعتبر هو أول مصرى يقوم بتنظيم اليوم الذى بدأه توماس أديسون منذ ما يزيد عن المائة عام بعد عشرات الصولات والجولات التى خاضها هو ومجموعة الشباب المصريين التى استطاعت أن تضع نفسها بين أوائل من يطوروا التكنولوجيا فى الوقت الذى كان يهدم فيه نظام الدولة ويعاد بنائه ويقول حسام "بدأت فى فرع جامعة القاهرة كعضو صغير فى الفرع والآن أنا على وشك التخرج وعلى وشك أن نستقبل جيل جديد من القادة للفريق أعتقد أنه سيستمر فى تطوير وتحسين ما قدمناه".

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

مووووووووووفق

----------


## يويا ميويا

موفق دائما

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

ؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ؤ رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة ما شا اله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؤرؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة ماشاءالله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة الله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااه ي

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا ماشاءالله ةن

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااا رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة ماشاءالله ب الله الهه

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤتؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة ماشاء الله الله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ماشاءالله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا مشاءالله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

الللللله ماشاء الله انتا فخر رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤع  ة شكراااااااااااااااااا مشاءالله ال

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة يا الله شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اخاوانا بشكركم جداً أً أً

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم  يا اخوانى  لم

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخاوووووووووووووووونى على الموشو

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا لكم يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااانى  رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة هذااااا الموضوع الشكركم

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم يا عا اح يييييييييي ل

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكؤراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااارؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة ماشاءالله جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا لكم يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانلا رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة مشاء الله

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤعة مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووووووك

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤعة شكا الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبروكككككككككككككككك

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

الف     مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووك يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااانى شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك الف الف كبرررررررط

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وك يا احباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائى شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا مبورك

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم          ياحخوت سا

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

شكؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم يااا وانى الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا اخواااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

مبارك عليكم يا اهم العلم

----------

